

7 Things Marketers Can Learn From 2,616 Viral Headlines. - jsturgeon
http://www.ripenn.com/blog/7-things-marketers-can-learn-from-2616-viral-headlines/

======
francoismathieu
Cool spreadsheet, will compare with my own data.

